# Bakers Complete ????????



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, can anybody tell me whats the deal with Bakers Complete dog food ?, so many people seem to have a very negative opinion of it, even my vet wrinkled her nose when she asked what I was feeding Louie and I told her Bakers Complete ! I tried weaning Louie off it and onto Eukabana and found that he was eating the Bakers and leaving the Eukabana, I even tried just feeding Eukabana, he would eat a couple of mouthfuls and leave the majority of it, so now he is back on Bakers Complete and is cleaning his bowl again, surely it is better to feed him something he likes and will eat rather than something he obviously doesn't like and leaves ?. wayne.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Bakers is full of cereal, colours, fillers and crap. It's like your dog eating McDonald's every day. That's why the negative opinion.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Agreed. It's one of the worst foods you can possibly feed - along with Pedigree Chum. He's eating it because it's been designed to taste good (with all those nasty chemical additives and colourings etc), and it's what he's used to. If I ate meat, I'd probably live on McDonalds or Burger King because they, too, have been designed to taste good, but they wouldn't do you any good over long periods if they were all you ate.

Eukanuba's not much better - and their parent company tests on animals.

When you change his food, he may not eat for a day or two, but believe me he will when he is hungry enough.

Get some NatureDiet in and mix it with some tinned sardines and a high quality dry kibble such as Orijen, Taste of The Wild or Lamb (green bag) Arden Grange. I'd put money on him wolfing down the lot!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> Bakers is full of cereal, colours, fillers and crap. It's like your dog eating McDonald's every day. That's why the negative opinion.





SlingDash said:


> Agreed. It's one of the worst foods you can possibly feed - along with Pedigree Chum. He's eating it because it's been designed to taste good (with all those nasty chemical additives and colourings etc), and it's what he's used to. If I ate meat, I'd probably live on McDonalds or Burger King because they, too, have been designed to taste good, but they wouldn't do you any good over long periods if they were all you ate.
> 
> Eukanuba's not much better - and their parent company tests on animals.
> 
> ...


cant really add much more to these posts


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

It's Ike feeding kids sweets and then trying to get them to eat vegetables


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

A review of bakers-http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=424&cat=7


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

When I first got Daisy she wouldn`t eat anything I gave her, so I tried Bakers, and as I suspected she wolfed it down - because it is highly flavoured and seasoned and bursting with sugar, salt, fat and e-numbers. Then I had to wait 2 days to peel her off the ceiling. :scared:
I put her on Burns plus home-cooked mince and her temperament improved dramatically. 
The stuff should come with a health warning IMO.


----------



## Skyehusky (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,
I'm, just reading this post with interest, I got my four and half month old pup 3 days ago and was told by her previous owner that she was being fed Bakers Puppy food. Not wanting to stress her out further, I bought a big sackful and have been feeding her a cupful 3 times a day. She has had loose stools and excessive wind since I got her and not seeming to be getting better. Should I change her diet immediately?
Many thanks


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Skyehusky said:


> Hi,
> She has had loose stools and excessive wind since I got her and not seeming to be getting better. Should I change her diet immediatly?
> Many thanks


IMO - definitely.  Butchers is good. Burns or Arden Grange is great. Raw is fantastic.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> The stuff should come with a health warning IMO.


it actually did have a warning on it a few years ago. something along the lines of "not to be fed near or too farm animals" it was to do with BSC apparently. 
if you cant feed it to a pig, why on earth would i feed it to my dog!


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

Skyehusky said:


> Hi,
> I'm, just reading this post with interest, I got my four and half month old pup 3 days ago and was told by her previous owner that she was being fed Bakers Puppy food. Not wanting to stress her out further, I bought a big sackful and have been feeding her a cupful 3 times a day. She has had loose stools and excessive wind since I got her and not seeming to be getting better. Should I change her diet immediately?
> Many thanks


I too was told my pup had bakers. His syptoms were the same, very upset stomach and bad wind. Problems stopped one the bakers did. Never again


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I got my dog at the age of 6 months (him, not me!) up to which point he had been fed entirely on Bakers. He was manic, smelly and always had loose stools. The normal recommendation is to change a food gradually, but IMO Bakers is so bad there is nothing to be lost by dumping it straight away, you can't exactly make him any worse can you?

Dog food is an absolute mine field and individual dogs vary greatly as to what suits them, many companies offer sample packs but to really try out a food you need to give it for at least a month. Don't worry if he won't eat it at first, he will come around. Unless there is a specific medical problem, no dog will starve itself. You can always add a little something to make it more appealing if necessary, a tin of sardines or grated cheese, the smellier the better.

I like bacon sandwiches but I don't think they would do me much good 24/7, I would die happy though!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Agree with all the above rubbish food and had a giggle at needs to come with a health warning as your so right it should :thumbup:

Eukanuba is no better


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I just weaned Yuri off Pedigree puppy which is in my opinion just as bad as Bakers. His personality has changed and he poos less and is more layed back. He still does puppy things... like destroying flowerpots that apear out of nowhere and chasing people. But where he couldn't sit still before now he will lay with me for cuddles.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, many thanks to all who replied to my post, after reading your replies and advice I went into my local Pets at Home store to try and get some of the food that you recommended but was unable to get any Arden Grange, I did however buy some James Wellbeloved Duck and Rice kibble and also a few packs of Naturediet food, I also failed to get anything by Orijen, I shall be trying a different pet store tomorrow, once again thanks for the advice. wayne.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Be careful about changing his diet too much/often or he will get ill. You need to change it gradually.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

critter said:


> Hi, many thanks to all who replied to my post, after reading your replies and advice I went into my local Pets at Home store to try and get some of the food that you recommended but was unable to get any Arden Grange, I did however buy some James Wellbeloved Duck and Rice kibble and also a few packs of Naturediet food, I also failed to get anything by Orijen, I shall be trying a different pet store tomorrow, once again thanks for the advice. wayne.


Pets at home don't really stock anything decent besides their own brand weinwrights (I don't rate JWB personally).

I've also not seen orijen stocked in any shops, only ever seen it online.


----------



## IanN (May 29, 2010)

I'd like to call you all food snobs and say you are wrong...however

My missus moved my 11 year old lab onto Bakers weight control. She would urinate (I counted) 27 times on a walk, she wasn't losing weight and had trouble getting up and down. All part of old age I thought.

When I got my GSD in December, I got some advice here after reading a review on Bakers, and switched her to Skinners Elderly and Weight control.

She is now 13 (so there was a year on it before I changed) and is like a 9 year old again, she's chasing balls, can get up and down has dropped weight, urinates about 5 times a walk - it's unbelievable, if someone had told me that it would have this much effect I'd never have believed them. I will never ever feed my pets on Bakers again.


----------



## t.reeves (Oct 5, 2010)

We have been feeding our puppy on bakers for over a month now and after reading this i understand why he farts constantly all day but i also just bought a 8kg of bakers. He also had loose stools a lot when he was really young and we found that tuna is great and only cost 37p a tin he loves it and it makes his stools solid since he started on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

t.reeves said:


> We have been feeding our puppy on bakers for over a month now and after reading this i understand why he farts constantly all day but i also just bought a 8kg of bakers. He also had loose stools a lot when he was really young and we found that tuna is great and only cost 37p a tin he loves it and it makes his stools solid since he started on it. :thumbup:


Sorry if I've read this wrong, but are you feeding your dog on solely tuna? Dogs need a balanced diet, one which tuna alone wont provide. If I have read it wrong, please ignore.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

I think we need a I HATE BAKERS CLUB!! :lol:
How do you get soft moist chunks with an 8% meat content?
Or make it soooo tasty?
Uummmm let's think..... FAT, SALT, SUGER, RADIOACTIVE WASTE!!!(It's how they make the green bits)
Ok maybe not radioactive waste but you get the picture:lol:
Don't think people realise that food doesn't just make your dog fart and crap everywhere I know someone who lost a Manchester terrier(? Looked like a mini doberman) where the vets have said the salt content of the dogs food has killed him early as he had a weak heart.(don't know any details or even if this diagnosis can be true etc)
Just pisses me off 
Sorry for rant


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive known several training who were feeding bakers. Their dogs were having problems including hyper activity and skin problems. They stopped bakers and guess what? The problems went.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We have someone who comes to classes who feeds Bakers, then wonders why she can't control her dog. The trainer recommended JWB, but tbh I prefer Arden Grange, Skinners or Raw. Holly didn't cope with Arden Grange, so she was put in Skinners and Raw... however now she is on Winalot (courtesy to the inlaws), and is a pain in the bum...


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Sqp guy said:


> I think we need a I HATE BAKERS CLUB!! :lol:
> How do you get soft moist chunks with an 8% meat content?
> Or make it soooo tasty?
> Uummmm let's think..... FAT, SALT, SUGER, RADIOACTIVE WASTE!!!(It's how they make the green bits)
> ...


Never apologise for having a good old rant!

Great post! :thumbup:

You have the first member of the 'I hate Bakers' club here, too:

*"I HATE BAKERS!"*


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Glad you are looking around, again, I will echo what others have said about bakers...it is rubbish. You will notice a difference in your dog too when you change foods.

I would also agree with the foods people have recommended, however, with Burns if you want a cheaper alternative, and many people will agree on here, then get a food called "Skinners Field and Trial" it comes in duck and rice flavours and salmon and rice. It is half the price of burns and the feeding quantities are the same, the only difference between burns and skinners is burns has seaweed and skinners has beet pulp....not much difference at all to justify the price!! 

You can order Skinners from your local pet shop, they can get it in for you if they don't stock it or you can order it online.

Has low protein of 18-20% so your dog will be alot calmer and has very good ingredients that your dog will naturally absorb and actually USE the ingredients whereas with foods like bakers it either stores as fat in your dog or goes right through them without them getting anything nutritional from the food!

All the best!! And good luck!! xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ive seen my neighours pup on bakers. it was manic, mad, and its stools were awful. since i told her to change it, dog is quieter, more balanced, just a normal young dog now.
i have harry on csj food. the csj champ is good, i also put a little of the csj gravy on it cos he wont eat it dry, and the champ i buy is only £10 for 15kg bag which is great value. 
all their herbs are great too and their treats. have a look at their website, and look at all the things people say about the product. very impressive, worth a look.
michelle xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Feedins Bakers almost resulted in my dog being PTS.

The stuff should be banned imo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Feedins Bakers almost resulted in my dog being PTS.
> 
> The stuff should be banned imo.


Are you serious? I have heard so many people say this! It should really be looked at and either the ingredients changed or IMO completely banned and swiped off the market.

I am so sorry to hear about your dog nearly being PTS.

xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

why do they sell it, and i see it up the shop, its so dear too.
sounds like it should be banned if its that bad for our animals.
michelle xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> why do they sell it, and i see it up the shop, its so dear too.
> sounds like it should be banned if its that bad for our animals.
> michelle xx


You're so right!! My friend was feeding it to her dog, I asked why she was feeding it, she said because it is cheap!! I then sat her down and worked out how much it would cost to feed her dog Skinners for the month, and the same with Bakers, and Skinners was cheaper of course as you feed less as the ingredients are good quality etc.. She couldn't believe it!!

Bakers is overpriced rubbish, you may aswell feed your dogs chocolate as it seems to have the same effect....it's just poison!


----------



## t.reeves (Oct 5, 2010)

no dont worry we are feeding him on tuna and bakers puppy food.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

t.reeves said:


> no dont worry we are feeding him on tuna and bakers puppy food.


Crikey: interesting mix! Just reviving this as Rona linked it on the Baker's thread. Should we all write emails to the manufacturer and link them to these threads? There's a good one on H&H too!


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Im up for that.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Surge said:


> Im up for that.


Cool, I'll find a Customer Service address.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Bakers is a terrible food. Take a look on the back of the packet and if you see cereals, wheat, derivatives of animal or vegetable nature, e numbers, colouring then you know it's a crap food.

Good foods will have a named meat as the first ingredient on the list, a named cereal like barley or rice (some dogs are sensitive to maize and wheat) followed by supplements.

If you're not sure what to feed you can ring up some brands like Skinners, Arden Grange etc and see if they'll send you a sample. Skinners definitely will.

In the meantime add some wet to the Eukanuba? Wainwrights is great.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Contact Purina

This is the best I can come up with after a very swift search: I don't know how much detail they require before sending. I think contacting Nestlé is probably better-direct action!


----------



## Soykapitan (Sep 11, 2012)

Many Petfood suppliers have their own brand made by the manufacturers of Arden Grange dog good. 
'fittlifepetfoods.com' is where I order mine. No preservatives, no artificial colouring and high percentages of meat. I always go for Salmon and Potato. 36% salmon.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

In answer to why it's not banned...


It doesn't effect human health.
There is no scientific evidence dogs are harmed only anecdotal evidence.
It matches all the relevant nutrient profiles for pet food
It doesn't contain anything banned for animal feed.
No pet food manufacturer wants something like bakers investigated too closely. Who would be next? That's the reason they form associations (in my mind lobbying groups) and push self regulation.

Many who feed it are perfectly happy feeding it, convinced that it's a great food keeping their dogs healthy. Manufacturer probably has scientific evidence to back it up.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Check out;

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/268484-bakers-complete-revealed-3.html#post1062613488


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

Amy&Ted said:


> Bakers is full of cereal, colours, fillers and crap. It's like your dog eating McDonald's every day. That's why the negative opinion.


McDonald's only have 7 iffy additives or preservatives. Bakers complete poison has over 14! The cereals used are the cheapest available and cause fermentation in the stomach resulting in canine bloating. 24 hours later, £2500 vet bill and my dog might not make it through the night! This is after 7 days on bakers and until he was ill and I searched online I found out the truth about this poison!


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

critter said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me whats the deal with Bakers Complete dog food ?, so many people seem to have a very negative opinion of it, even my vet wrinkled her nose when she asked what I was feeding Louie and I told her Bakers Complete ! I tried weaning Louie off it and onto Eukabana and found that he was eating the Bakers and leaving the Eukabana, I even tried just feeding Eukabana, he would eat a couple of mouthfuls and leave the majority of it, so now he is back on Bakers Complete and is cleaning his bowl again, surely it is better to feed him something he likes and will eat rather than something he obviously doesn't like and leaves ?. wayne.


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

7 days of bakers! Emergency surgery £2500 vet bill and he might not get through the night! This bakers complete poison has done this!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your dog Jez - sending tons of positive vibes and prayers that he pulls through.


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog Jez - sending tons of positive vibes and prayers that he pulls through.


Thanks bud. We're all heartbroken and I feel awful because I fed him this poison. He's been my best friend for 8 years tomorrow


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

critter said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me whats the deal with Bakers Complete dog food ?, so many people seem to have a very negative opinion of it, even my vet wrinkled her nose when she asked what I was feeding Louie and I told her Bakers Complete ! I tried weaning Louie off it and onto Eukabana and found that he was eating the Bakers and leaving the Eukabana, I even tried just feeding Eukabana, he would eat a couple of mouthfuls and leave the majority of it, so now he is back on Bakers Complete and is cleaning his bowl again, surely it is better to feed him something he likes and will eat rather than something he obviously doesn't like and leaves ?. wayne.





Jez Sutcliffe said:


> Thanks bud. We're all heartbroken and I feel awful because I fed him this poison. He's been my best friend for 8 years tomorrow


harley didn't make it. Absolutely heartbroken


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2015)

Full of rubbish. There is everything wrong with bakers , anything made by purina is rubbish, eukanuba is no better either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2015)

Oops just realised this thread is 5 years old.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh no Jez, sor so sorry to hear that, i know how awful that feels

Another one here who personally would not feed bakers.

If going to pets at home i would say wainrights and fishmongers is fine

If supermarket shopping i would say vets kitchen is ok, reasonable meat content and no obvious nasties.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Jez Sutcliffe said:


> harley didn't make it. Absolutely heartbroken


That's so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Jez Sutcliffe said:


> 7 days of bakers! Emergency surgery £2500 vet bill and he might not get through the night! This bakers complete poison has done this!





Jez Sutcliffe said:


> McDonald's only have 7 iffy additives or preservatives. Bakers complete poison has over 14! The cereals used are the cheapest available and cause fermentation in the stomach resulting in canine bloating. 24 hours later, £2500 vet bill and my dog might not make it through the night! This is after 7 days on bakers and until he was ill and I searched online I found out the truth about this poison!


I am very sorry for your loss, you must be devastated.

However, I am afraid you cannot specifically link the Bakers to your dogs bloat. Bloat is still in many incidents a mystery, and thoughts on as to why, when and how it occurs differ considerably. All sorts of things have been linked to bloat, but medically there is nothing conclusive that says 'this WILL give your dog bloat'. A lot of the time it really is just one of those things that happens and could not have been prevented.


----------



## Abby&scruff (Dec 4, 2015)

My vet calls it the food of death it's made by the same company that does go cat which killed my cat should be banned


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jez Sutcliffe said:


> Thanks bud. We're all heartbroken and I feel awful because I fed him this poison. He's been my best friend for 8 years tomorrow





Jez Sutcliffe said:


> harley didn't make it. Absolutely heartbroken


I'm so sorry to hear Harley didn't make it  and sorry for your loss. Please don't beat yourself up though - as others have said bloat can occur for all sorts of reasons and much as we sometimes need someone or something to hit out at and blame it might be totally unrelated.

RIP Harley.


----------



## Jez Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2015)

labradrk said:


> I am very sorry for your loss, you must be devastated.
> 
> However, I am afraid you cannot specifically link the Bakers to your dogs bloat. Bloat is still in many incidents a mystery, and thoughts on as to why, when and how it occurs differ considerably. All sorts of things have been linked to bloat, but medically there is nothing conclusive that says 'this WILL give your dog bloat'. A lot of the time it really is just one of those things that happens and could not have been prevented.


When the vet operated he removed 7 days worth of expanded undigested Bakers! Harley was a total greedy opportunist having in the past stolen an uncooked large hot n spicy pizza, a loaf of bread, a pack of butter and many times emptied the bin and eaten the contents all with no ill effects other than the shits. The vet said that it's very likely that the Bakers was a major factor in Harley's bloat. Unfortunately he didn't survive the surgery. I've lost my best friend because I fed him this poison. I'll give purina their due they were very compassionate today and said they would investigate fully however I do not expect any admission as this would open a can of worms for them. The additives and preservatives in Bakers are very bad to put it lightly without the addition of the cheapest available cereal at the time that causes fermentation in the stomach. Ultimately through ignorance I've fed this to Harley and now he's gone. This shite has so much negative posts that it's amazing it's still legal to sell it in a nation with some of the strictest animal welfare laws on the planet. Feeding your dog this food is tantamount to animal cruelty!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I know it seems harsh under the circumstances. However, there is no proof the Bakers was directly responsible or probably more important, the sole cause which is what would be required before making allegations. You should also bear in mind that the pet food companies are self regulated with a powerful effective lobby resisting any regulation and this is highly unlikely to change.

Don't misunderstand me, I don't agree with foods like Bakers. I don't agree with the fact that adverts make so claims which mislead the public. I also don't like the fact research into dog food is only really financed and carried out by pet food companies.

I am really sorry about your loss. Sounds like you've lost a real character.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Harley. Don't give yourself a hard time. You'll suffer enough with grief so take it easy on yourself. Take care.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just to echo what others have said, dont beat yourself up- i know how upsetting it must be anyway.

You did all you could to save your boy.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

critter said:


> Hi, many thanks to all who replied to my post, after reading your replies and advice I went into my local Pets at Home store to try and get some of the food that you recommended but was unable to get any Arden Grange, I did however buy some James Wellbeloved Duck and Rice kibble and also a few packs of Naturediet food, I also failed to get anything by Orijen, I shall be trying a different pet store tomorrow, once again thanks for the advice. wayne.


If you decide to stick to James Welbeloved & Naturediet try ordering it on line from Zooplus, it's a lot cheaper than P&H and it's free delivery. I feed my dog JWB mixed with naturediet


----------

